# Mallanders?



## ruthb (15 December 2013)

My piebald mare has what I can only describe as scabs that never actually heal on the back of her fetlocks (hind legs). They do not itch although they do become raw, I think because the scabs form, partially come off leaving raw skin and then just reform again. The area's are now bald and permanently scabby, and the skin around is pretty flakey. The vet just says this is common with cobs as they get older (she's 17) and offers no solution. I'm pretty sure its not mites (the vet says no, there's no itching/stamping and she doesn't have feathers) and its definitely not the same as mud fever. She's had this for the best part of a year on two or three smallish patches on both back legs.  The only thing I've found to help at all is simply washing it with hibiscrub and covering it with sudocreme which seems to soothe it but not actually make it go away. Someone has suggested Mallanders but I thought they were only behind the knees?
If anyone had any ideas about what it could be and what I can do I'd be very, very grateful.

Thank you,
Ruth.


----------



## CazD (15 December 2013)

My pony suffers badly with Mallenders (scabs behind the knees).  I think its called sallenders when its on the hind legs??  The best cream I've found (after years of trying various things) is emulsifying cream.  Its loads better than sudocreme and costs about £5 for a large tub from the chemist.


----------



## amandap (15 December 2013)

Discuss with the vet if its worth trying some fucidin antibiotic cream and, or, a skin scrape to try and find cause.


----------



## RunRunReindeer (15 December 2013)

An inexpensive option that might be worth trying is baby lotion with eucalyptus and tea tree oils added - I use a 500ml bottle of the cheapest baby lotion and mix in 10 drops of each oil, just rub on daily until symptoms improve, also helps soften and remove any flaky skin and scabs.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 December 2013)

check this out
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?526988-At-my-wits-end-with-mallenders-HELP!!


----------



## Penny Less (16 December 2013)

Does anyone know to the origins of the terms mallenders and sallenders ? Mine has mallenders too, wonder why it is called something different on the hind legs ?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 December 2013)

In the 18&19th Centuries farriers dealt with all things horse [shoes teeth and all ailments]   the manual by Thomas Brown 1894, was the bible, containing descriptions treatments of the time.
As it was such an economically important and common disease at the time, I imagine that the two words were used to distinguish between them. 

http://englishhistoryauthors.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/mallenders-and-sallenders-and-few-other.html

another Vet book 1904
http://chestofbooks.com/animals/hor...2/Mallenders-And-Sallanders.html#.Uq73AtJdUYM

Malleneder/mallander has a french derivation
 mal=illness sal[e]=dirty, don't know if that helps


----------



## holeymoley (16 December 2013)

On the front legs its behind the knees and on the back it's just above the heel. I find MSM ointment works for my boy. Also clip/trim away any big bits before putting it on.


----------



## alainax (16 December 2013)

No, it is not. 

Sallanders is in front of the hock - 







and Mallenders, rightly said, is behind the knee. 










As low as what you are describing is neither op. However, it may be treated similarly if it is the same root cause and symptoms. 

I treat both mallenders and sallanders with using muddy marvel descab to soften and remove the scabs in the first instant and then with dermisol cream. Works perfectly  but you must keep on top of it.


----------



## Elliejolie (10 January 2020)

RunRunReindeer said:



			An inexpensive option that might be worth trying is baby lotion with eucalyptus and tea tree oils added - I use a 500ml bottle of the cheapest baby lotion and mix in 10 drops of each oil, just rub on daily until symptoms improve, also helps soften and remove any flaky skin and scabs.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly do patch test with this first. My horse took bad reaction to baby lotion 😔


----------



## windand rain (10 January 2020)

Patch test anything you use but I find the best treatment is sudocreme combed to the skin with a metal flea comb


----------



## Carlosmum (11 January 2020)

I used Farrriers Mallanders cream with my cob, and kept his feathers trimmed


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 January 2020)

At 17, I would ask vet to do a Cushings test.  My Draft mare had obviously had problems for years when I got her, from the scarring visible on her skin but I found it very difficult to get back on top of, as she got older and developed other skin problems.  Then she tested positive for Cushings and the prascend made a difference to her skin problems.


----------



## Shay (11 January 2020)

Why resurect a post from 2013?


----------

